# ClockworkMod problems



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone else having problems restoring backups made with the latest clockworkmod from Rom Manager I think version 5.2.0.3 or something like that? Many of the backups I've made are getting md5sum mismatch errors and also I get error formatting /system errors when I try to restore. Any advice on what version to install of clockworkmod. I remember before I used the droid2 version on ROM Manager instead of the Droid 2 Global version and I did not have any problems before. Thanks for any advice.

Edit: I see in another post that I should install the Droid X version instead of the Droid 2 Global clockworkmod. Sorry mods you can delete this post.


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

try using the droid 2 recovery or the Droid X 2nd-int


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


What release?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"kevdliu said:


> What release?


Any

.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I am getting the mismatch error as well

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you rename the directory that contains the backup?


----------

